# Meet Barry



## Jewly (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Meet Barry (a.k.a. The Bastard). He's an Indian Ring Neck Parrot that I picked up yesterday. He hasn't been hand raised and his former owner didn't spend very much time with him so he's not the most friendliest bird in the world, but I'm hoping with time and patience that he will settle down a bit. 

He gave me a nasty nip yesterday which drew blood so now I've started handling him wearing kid leather gloves just until he stops biting. Does anyone else own parrots and do they settle down with time and handling?


----------



## imalizard (Jul 27, 2008)

Isnt he a girl? I thought males had a white thing around there neck?


----------



## Jewly (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't think the ring appears until they are about 3 years old...or that's what I've read anyway but that was just one website.

_*Sexing:* Male exhibits neck ring at sexual maturity (3 years). Surgical or DNA sexing before this age is required._


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 27, 2008)

awww she or he is really cute!!


----------



## froglet (Jul 27, 2008)

you certainly have your work cut out for you try to tame this guy down. even as a handreared 2 out of 3 turn feral after awhile.
Patience is the key here. find out what is his fav food & use this as a bribe, start with trying to fed him from your hand.

Good Luck

Megan


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 27, 2008)

easy to use feed as a distraction
dont use a glove ...as the can sill go for the shape of your hand...& it doesnt teach them anything
your hand in a reptile bag or a pillow case...always move slowly ...the bag isnt offensive to them 
the bird would see your hand as a predator

with honey eaters...i have covered my hand in honey...works well


----------



## Jewly (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks dragon lady, I will give that a go, cause I have a small reptile bag here from when I bought my last little gecko home.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 27, 2008)

open hand in the bag... use the bag as a dish for favourite irresistible foods
the late evening...as sun is going down is the perfect time for taming
avoid using natural branches while taming....has a substance that will give them more energy (can never remember the spelling of it ..thylazine ?????)
.... its like us having 20cups of coffee in a day!..lol


----------



## Jewly (Jul 27, 2008)

Ahh, now there's something you probably don't read about in books. As if Barry needs anymore energy..lol He is a lovely bird though and even when he does go to bite, he reprimands himself, by saying tut, tut, tut or that's what it sounds like he's doing. He also hides his head in shame as well.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 27, 2008)

P C Lori's do the same... its not shame but display of affection
if you make sure that your interaction with him is at head height
so he isnt taller than you but equal you should get quicker results 
cheers d/l


----------



## Jewly (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, that's a good sign then. He's been out all morning, just sitting on top of his cage and now he's sitting on the cage door, around head height and he's quite happy for me to go up and talk to him without him freaking out.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 11, 2008)

I ended up taking Barry back to the pet store today because he had developed a bad habit of screeching at the top of his lungs all the time and I was worried that he was not only disturbing all my other animals but also my neighbours. Plus, he wasn't settling down no matter what we did. 

But...I managed to find another Indian Ring Neck on the Trading Post website that looks identical to Barry but he is 2 years old. His name is Timmy and he is the loveliest little bird. His owner was moving overseas at the end of the year and wanted to find him a good home. He took a few minutes to get used to me but now we get on great and he's very tame. He's got such a funny little personality and can wolf whistle and say hello. I don't regret getting Barry because if i hadn't got him, I would have never got Timmy. I feel sorry for Barry though and I hope he finds a new home soon cause he is a lovely looking bird but he's just a bit of a psycho..lol


----------



## itbites (Aug 11, 2008)

*Awww poor psycho Barry aka the bastard dropped for Timmy the wolf whistling social butterfly *


----------



## Jewly (Aug 11, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dezza09 (Aug 11, 2008)

I used to have a Lorikeet that would chase me around trying to bite my feet, he hated me with a passion

We think his previous owner must've mistreated him and in turn he hates males,

he went to live with a female coworker and he's extremely happy now.


----------



## kakariki (Aug 11, 2008)

Young IRN's go through a stage called bluffing. I would think a bird moving families could also do it though. Check this site out....http://www.indianringneck.com/bluffing
IMO IRNs are not great pets, galahs, corella & other cockatoos are much better as do conures, quakers and princess.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 12, 2008)

dezza09 said:


> I used to have a Lorikeet that would chase me around trying to bite my feet, he hated me with a passion
> 
> We think his previous owner must've mistreated him and in turn he hates males,
> 
> he went to live with a female coworker and he's extremely happy now.


 
The girl that I bought Timmy off said that he hated males and would always freak out if they even came into the room but he's taken to my son Zac right off.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 12, 2008)

kakariki said:


> Young IRN's go through a stage called bluffing. I would think a bird moving families could also do it though. Check this site out....http://www.indianringneck.com/bluffing
> IMO IRNs are not great pets, galahs, corella & other cockatoos are much better as do conures, quakers and princess.


 
The biting I could have put up with, it was the screeching that was driving us nuts. Timmy is so much quietier and only makes a noise when he wants to get out of cage, which doesn't happen very often cause he's always out when I'm home.

Thanks for the link though, it looks like a great site.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 12, 2008)

I got a yellow female ring neck she is a bitey bird but squawks and screams like no tomorrow.....she is about 2 years old now .......she is trying to talk and a few times i think i have actually made out what she was saying and then when i waited to hear more she went back to gibberish


----------



## melgalea (Aug 12, 2008)

we have a 12 month old male blue IRN and he is amazing. lovely and never bites. we paid the earth for him and he was hand tamed from the day he was born. he talks and whistles and really quiet apart from people he doesnt know then he acts like the house alarm and screeches. but we think its a good thing. 
we also have a female alexandrine, and she talks and talks and talks and talks. lol. we spend alot of time intereactting with them. neither live in there cage. there doors are always open and they never leave the cage. they have a cockateil next to them that is my daughters and she is hand tamed too. although she spends most time on the turtle tank (i think they hav something going on) but i love birds. just as much as reptiles.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 12, 2008)

Timmy can only say hello at the moment and it's funny, cause if I put him back in his cage, he just sits there wolf whistling and saying hello until I get him out again. Also if you ignore him and he wants a pat, he will sit in front of you and sway backwards and forwards until you pay him attention. Another thing he does, is he will sit on my lap and tip his head back and make a weird clucking sound.

There was a yellow ring neck for sale as well, which was a lot closer to me, but they said he was fairly bitey cause they hadn't spent much time with him, so instead I drove an hour or so down the coast to pick up Timmy but he was worth it.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 12, 2008)

zoocam said:


> we have a 12 month old male blue IRN and he is amazing. lovely and never bites. we paid the earth for him and he was hand tamed from the day he was born. he talks and whistles and really quiet apart from people he doesnt know then he acts like the house alarm and screeches. but we think its a good thing.
> we also have a female alexandrine, and she talks and talks and talks and talks. lol. we spend alot of time intereactting with them. neither live in there cage. there doors are always open and they never leave the cage. they have a cockateil next to them that is my daughters and she is hand tamed too. although she spends most time on the turtle tank (i think they hav something going on) but i love birds. just as much as reptiles.


 
The blue IRN's are gorgeous. It's funny, cause I was never really into birds but I am now. I also have a hand reared cockatiel as well and I try and spend a lot of time with her as well. I had both birds beside me on the lounge the other day and they did have a little go at one another but then they settled down. I would also love to get an aviary and have finches cause I think they are gorgeous little birds.


----------



## melgalea (Aug 12, 2008)

birds are great characters. 
i did have my alexnadrine up for sale. but have deicded i cant part with her. funny since i put her up for sale she started to behave herself more and is now getting along with hubbys IRN . was told she may have been brooding (on heat) or something and they get a bit crabby. so am guessing thats all it was. those two get on. but they dont like my daughters cockateil. lol. also got a rainbow lorrikeet. which hates woman and loves men. but she has to be kept outside they are just too bloody messy with there white poweder stuff they eat. errrr sick of cleaning it off my walls. lol. 
we make our own sprout mix. 
get some parrot seed, soak it in water for 3 days, drain it and put back in a larg bowl with the lid on , leave fore 3 days , all the seed sprouts , add some mung beans (from woolworths) and the ringneck, alexandrine and cockateil LOVE it. plus they get everything and anything that we eat throughout the day and night. but they love there sprout mix. you should try it for your ringneck.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 12, 2008)

I will definitely give that sprout mix a go. At the moment I give Timmy a small parrot mix, plus I also give him different fruits and veges during the day and for breakfast, I soak a little weatbix in milk and give that to him as well which he loves.


----------



## melgalea (Aug 12, 2008)

here some pics of our birds we keep :
1. Lolly our Rainbow lorrikeet. she would have to be about 4 years old now. 
2. Robbie our blue indian ringneck. he is 12 months
3.Rubie our 12 month old alexandrine
4. Pearl she is our daughters 10 month old lutino cockateil.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 12, 2008)

jewly you got me confused is your birds name BARRY OR TIMMY?


----------



## Jewly (Aug 12, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> jewly you got me confused is your birds name BARRY OR TIMMY?


 
The first one I had was Barry, but as I posted earlier, I took him back to the pet store and went and bought another one called Timmy.

Try to keep up redbellybite....


----------



## Jewly (Aug 12, 2008)

zoocam...your birds are gorgeous. I especially love Robbie but then I am a bit biased when it comes to IRN's.

Here are some pics of Timmy & Annie. Just a question....is it safe to leave them both out at the same time or will Timmy try and hurt her? Annie doesn't mind when Timmy is around but Timmy seems to not like Annie. Just wondering if they will get used to each other or if I should keep them separate?


----------



## melgalea (Aug 12, 2008)

the ring neck and alex get along great now. at first she was a little bit of a meany to him. but are really good. they sleep with each other on the swing. but sometimes they will have a little crack at each other. the ring neck loves chewing on the alexes tail. lol its funny to watch. 
they dont like the cockateil. but in saying that there cages are pretty much next to each other. and they leave each other alone. i think in time they will get use to each other. 
ur birds are gorgeosu too. 
mel


----------



## jaih (Aug 12, 2008)

Barry has nice colours.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks guys...I think he's gorgeous too


----------

